
MintMe: A blockchain for DApps, secured by websites and internet of things - webchain1234
https://www.mintme.com/coin/
======
webchain1234
Introducing MintMe Coin • Is a Transparent web-mineable blockchain platform
made to support Decentralized Applications (DApps). • Where websites can serve
as a hardware- independent alternative to secure ERC20 & ERC223 smart
contracts. • A working, fully functional, smart contracts enabled blockchain
platform. • Constantly upgrated to remain ASIC- resistant (and support
egalitarian coin distribution). • Introduces a completely new way for
webmasters to generate revenues through their websites. But most of all MintMe
Coin is the blockchain behind the mintme . com project: A crowdfunding and
token exchange platform, where you can start to crowdfund your project by
creating your own token for free, and be able to support your favorite
creators as well. 1\. Create tokens 2\. Give support 3\. Trade 4\. Monetize
yourself

